# New To Me Logan 920



## mxr662 (Jan 10, 2016)

Came across this on craigslist and brought it home.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-250-auburn-ca-clausing.41695/


Took it apart to move it.


Put it back together today and did a bit of cleaning.  Just loosely fitted the parts together to better understand what is broken, missing, or worn.



Missing the input shaft and gears to the quick change gearbox, and the parts to hold the change gears in place.


I don't think that spacer is supposed to be on the lead screw.  The lead screw was barely into the lead screw bracket.  Removed the spacer and it looks like the diagram.


Inside of quick change shows another stripped gear and the empty space where the input gears go.


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2016)

It looks like you have a good project on your hands.
I cannot offer any specific input to this make/model, but I am sure glad to see someone taking on a project that many would avoid as "junk".
I am sure others here will be able to send you info, photos and advice.
Good Luck!
-brino


----------



## bama7 (Jan 11, 2016)

That tailstock looks like one I had on a Grizzly 3in1.


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 11, 2016)

definitely not the original tailstock.  But on the plus side, it has a flat on top so you can set stuff on it.  Original was kinda art-deco, stuff slides off it.


----------



## brino (Jan 12, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> But on the plus side, it has a flat on top so you can set stuff on it. Original was kinda art-deco, stuff slides off it.



For me that would reinforce the bad habit of balancing my calipers there...just for a minute, then having them fall off when I forget they are there.
-brino


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm guessing the tailstock is from a later Powermatic - Logan.  The color appears to be similar to what Powermatic used for a while.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone really abused the gearbox. The upside is that parts are fairly easy to find for it.  I'm not sure what the previous owner was trying to accomplish with the spacers, but you're right, they don't belong there.  Good luck with your project. The 920 is a great lathe.


----------



## mxr662 (Jan 14, 2016)

So does anybody on here have any parts for sale before I look elsewhere.  Input shaft and gears, stud for change gears.


----------



## mxr662 (Jan 29, 2016)

Got this end cleaned up and back together.  I need to find the nut that holds the small gear on the spindle.  Currently using the collet closer part to hold the gear on.  Saddle cleanup this weekend.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jan 30, 2016)

mxr662 said:


> View attachment 120693
> 
> Got this end cleaned up and back together.  I need to find the nut that holds the small gear on the spindle.  Currently using the collet closer part to hold the gear on.  Saddle cleanup this weekend.



 Welcome to the forum. I'm in the same boat as you.  I'm also using the collet attachment to hold on the spindle gear. Logan has them but kinda pricey for me right now.  By the way, your doing a great job.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 31, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that most lathes found without the left spindle nut were being used with the collet attachment when they were sold.  Whomever did the selling pulled the attachment and sold it separately to maximize their profit.  And of course hadn't a clue as to where the original spindle nut was.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jan 31, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I've come to the conclusion that most lathes found without the left spindle nut were being used with the collet attachment when they were sold.  Whomever did the selling pulled the attachment and sold it separately to maximize their profit.  And of course hadn't a clue as to where the original spindle nut was.



Robert,
That is a pretty good assessment.  I think that in the dusty corner of some shop somewhere, is a pile of those spindle nuts, that nobody knows where they came from, or what to with them.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------

